# Night fright accident



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

My caboose had a night fright two days. Since then he hasn't been active at all. No chirping or playing with his toys. He is still eating and grooming himself. His poops are normal. I took him out of his cage to see what's wrong. His wings are like this. He can still fly just not very far or high. Did he possibly break his wing? Or just hurt it. He does these stretches every now and then. I call it birdie yoga. My vet is on vacation and won't be back for another week and a half. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Here are the pictures.

I also forgot to mention that sometimes his wings shake. Or vibrate. I don't really know what the term is for it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your little Caboose had a night fright. 
From the first photo I can tell you that your boy has lost a couple of his primary flight feathers (the right wing on the first pic). 
Both wings look good and don't at all seem to be broken nor dislocated. 
Due to the missing feathers on one of the wings there is currently a slight imbalance and this can be noticeable when flying. 
It will take him a while to get used to this and in a just a few weeks' time he will grow back the missing flight feathers.
He is likely still a bit shaken up and stressed from the night fright and you can try and make him more comfortable by covering his cage on three sides and having some soothing music on for him.


During a night fright budgies can lose some feathers, these are mainly the primary flight feathers on the wings and the main (biggest) tail feathers.
In more than one occasion I have had a budgie to lose a few flight feathers and I have also noticed sometimes they will vibrate the wing which was affected during the night fright. They feel a bit of discomfort at first, but will soon adjust to this and the wing shaking/vibrating will stop.

Under different circumstances, budgies can also vibrate their wings when they are excited/happy.

I hope your Caboose will soon start to feel better.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my,poor budgie .I agree with aluz as well.hopefully soon caboose will be back to his sweet self again.
My Gracie has the same problems sometimes at night.they get pretty scared for her.I also worry hoping she is alright.

Sending comforting prayers for caboose.Blessings always


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

How long do you guys think it will take for caboose to go back to normal. He hasn't chirped in 4 days. And he hardly touches his toys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As each budgie is unique, there is no way to predict how long it will take for Caboose to get over the stress and trauma of his night fright.

The best thing you can do is provide a calm and stress free environment for him. Simply let him heal and recover at his own pace.

Hopefully in a few more days he will start feeling better.

Best wishes to sweet little Caboose.*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Caboose has a better night tonight . And free from night frights.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Caboose had a night fright. Sometimes they act like nothing happened, sometimes it can take a while for them to get over the trauma. I hope it's not too much longer before Caboose is back to feeling normal again .


----------



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello everyone here is an update on Caboose. He has started to chirp and play with his toys again. He even left his cage to fly around a little bit. He is certainly getting better. Hopefully just a few more days and he will be completely back to his crazy self.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad Caboose is feeling better after his night fright, Bernie! :clap:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I'm so glad to hear that Caboose has begun his recovery well. He must be a determined little budgie.*


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Its great to hear that Caboose is doing better! To prevent any more night frights, you can put a nightlight near his cage if you haven't already done that.


----------

